# Any below the knee amputee's here>



## Nocturnus (Mar 28, 2005)

Had mine min 5/17 and I know it's gonna be a while before I can ride, but anyone else here riding with a below the knee amputation? How did things go? Trails and errors? I have to make some big life changes from this.

It's also a long story (that happened over a very short period of time). Might tell it later on.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Read some of Zarr's stuff, maybe ping him.

http://forums.mtbr.com/member.php?u=368777


----------



## WebBreaker (Jun 10, 2012)

below left elbow here
email me for any questions


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

evilcodemonkey rocks out in texas with a prosthetic.


----------



## CrippledOld Guy (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm a RBK, I rode (in the street) a few days after receiving my first leg, I needed a pit crew to get me on my bike! It was far from pretty!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have a friend in the Dallas area who rides with a below-the-knee prosthetic. He does pretty well for himself and uses clipless pedals. He is mostly a road rider, but rides some mtb, too.

My father has a below-the-knee prosthetic, too, and he's having a hard time with it. He's had it for a couple years now, but he does not rest enough. He works too much and cannot take his prosthetic off as much as he needs to, so he has been having problems with cysts and sores on his stump.

Still, he has been working on fabricating his own swimming leg so he can SCUBA dive again.


----------



## CrippledOld Guy (Nov 30, 2012)

NateHawk said:


> I have a friend in the Dallas area who rides with a below-the-knee prosthetic. He does pretty well for himself and uses clipless pedals. He is mostly a road rider, but rides some mtb, too.
> 
> My father has a below-the-knee prosthetic, too, and he's having a hard time with it. He's had it for a couple years now, but he does not rest enough. He works too much and cannot take his prosthetic off as much as he needs to, so he has been having problems with cysts and sores on his stump.
> 
> Still, he has been working on fabricating his own swimming leg so he can SCUBA dive again.


I use clipless pedals as well, for us it's a must, you can't feel your foot and it's difficult to make a full crank rotation without SPD's.I do get to fall over a bit during unexpected stops! 
Your Dads got to be careful with his stump care, those sores can become infected and result in losing the knee... not good at all. Sometime we have to resign ourselfs to the fact that we are a little slower now, not unable or disable, just slower. 
You take care of him


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

CrippledOld Guy said:


> I use clipless pedals as well, for us it's a must, you can't feel your foot and it's difficult to make a full crank rotation without SPD's.I do get to fall over a bit during unexpected stops!
> Your Dads got to be careful with his stump care, those sores can become infected and result in losing the knee... not good at all. Sometime we have to resign ourselfs to the fact that we are a little slower now, not unable or disable, just slower.
> You take care of him


You tell him. He won't listen to me and everyone else is afraid of pissing him off. I think part of it is that he is afraid of losing his job if he tells them he cannot work 7 12 hour shifts per week. Of course he won't admit it.


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

Not directly targeting bike riders, but I still found this truly inspirational
The Ronnie Dickson Project: Amputee Climbing on Vimeo

I hope it does the same for you.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Friend at work (law enforcement) got hit by a drunk driver and is now a below the knee amputee. He was riding, both road and MTB, but now has (5) kids so doesn't get out much. Luckily, if that's teh right work, he was hit by a surgeon who had a HUGE insurance policy so he is doing ok $$ wise and has an awesome, Lee Majors type prosthetic.

My brother, who lost his below the knee due to diabetes 4-5 years back, is adapting pretty well overall. Still walks with a limp but his golf game has improved a bit and he still avereages over 200 in his bowling league. Compared to my friend above, his prosthetic appears ancient in design.


----------



## CrippledOld Guy (Nov 30, 2012)

NateHawk said:


> You tell him. He won't listen to me and everyone else is afraid of pissing him off. I think part of it is that he is afraid of losing his job if he tells them he cannot work 7 12 hour shifts per week. Of course he won't admit it.


The ADA (americans with disabilities act) says they (his employer) has to make accomodations, and firing him is not an option. Sounds more like a pride thing to me... understandable. Support groups are good, they let you talk to others dealing with the same issues. He should see his prothestist and have him check his socket, the sores aren't normal, and being an above knee is far worst. Good luck


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry, I am an above the knee amputee!


----------

